# Fond (or Not So Fond) Memories of TCoD



## SonicNintendo

If this is in the wrong spot, move it please.  Basically if there are any memories that stick out that have come from here, tell them here.

For me, it's being virtually stalked (pun not intended) by....i believe the username was "diywid" here.  It was around the time that I had a video game review website and this "diywid" was obsessing over my site, emailing me (lord knows how he/she/it got that), PM'img me, etc. to the point where may parents were like "stop going on for a little while and maybe he'll stop".  Luckily they were right.  I was like 12 or 13 then so I was like "COOL!  Someone likes my site!"  but looking back, it was rather creepy, especially since he seemed a lot older than me.

And I wasn't around for the forum crash, so that's just a history lesson to me.


----------



## Tailsy

Meeting most of my online bestos. :D Mostly I have #tcod memories, though... because my memory is very short...

But I liked the time when me and skoot were Jessie and James :D


----------



## surskitty

I liked being James!  :D  Still feels weird logging in as surskitty rather than James.  ... Possibly because I'm usually enekoiru or daikonpan or enekoromori in #tcod.  Possibly just because I logged in as James a lot more than I did as surskitty (as surskitty, I didn't go on TCOD at school much, and I stay logged in on my boxes).


VARIOUS ITERATIONS OF #TCODCON, ALSO KNOWN AS PARTY @ MY HOUSE
That time I broke the forum for half an hour by trying to delete US vs World
Taking over Safari Zone
Forgetting about Safari Zone
ASB!!  I never really did ASB much.
THAT GIANT REALLY FUCKING AWFUL FF RP I lavasurfed and everything
... ... ...?


----------



## Butterfree

The Crushes thread, wherein people convinced me to work up the courage to spit it out to Shadey. :D

And, um. Creating it. Moving to Invisionfree. Moving to vBulletin. Trying to recover from the forum crash. When Furret, Freeziepop and... some guy decided to troll a bunch. When Nidokingu went absolutely ballistic because I called him a flufferskating cuddlewaffle. Too much to really count.


----------



## Tailsy

Bachuru said:


> When Furret, Freeziepop and... some guy decided to troll a bunch.


Hari! I think. Hari Nezumi? I don't know, it was something like that...


----------



## Barubu

The shipping fiasco between Mewtwo and myself.


----------



## Silver

Heh, New Year's was pretty fun, and akward at the same time.

Can't really remember much from 2008, except I was very obnoxious back then...meh, at least I got over that ^^


----------



## SonicNintendo

Freaking out because I lost all the data on my mac, and then rejoicing because Following Footsteps was on here.

And freaking out again because I lost all my school stuff.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

man i remember when the forums sank into the deep

We were all crammed into the guestbook and when the forums started up everyone was all 'let's post :D' and Butterfree was all 'no get out it's not done yet >:('. It was fun.

Also when the spambots invaded and someone (opaltiger?) stuck everyone in one thread and it felt like a war bunker.

Also when I freaked out the first time Butterfree posted in a thread I made. :(


----------



## SonicNintendo

Blastoise said:


> Also when I freaked out the first time Butterfree posted in a thread I made. :(


Hey I've done that, too.  I was all "HOLY CRAP!!! BUTTERFREE(-slash-bachuru) POSTED IN MY THREAD AND IT WASN'T TO LOCK IT!!!"

Ah, naïve childhood was a good time.


----------



## Tailsy

What!

I am totally scarier than Bachurururururu!! :C Why is nobody afraid of _me_?


----------



## Jolty

Tailsy said:


> Hari! I think. Hari Nezumi? I don't know, it was something like that...


yes
and that was gonna be my thing
if I was to go find all that stuff now (if it's still there) I'd probably think it was hysterical

ALSO AGREED WITH CRUSHES THREAD
most of my best memories are from conforums and invisionfree I guess :B

oh
and Turbo
I love Turbo


----------



## Superbird

Tailsy said:


> Why is nobody afraid of _me_?


You're not the one who has the power to completely delete these forums at any given time.

I think most of us think of Butterfree as a "god" or something.


----------



## surskitty

Superbird said:


> You're not the one who has the power to completely delete these forums at any given time.


Butterfree wouldn't, so it's not like it's a terrifying possibility.


----------



## nastypass

surskitty said:


> Butterfree wouldn't, so it's not like it's a terrifying possibility.


_But would opal or Negrek?_


----------



## Butterfree

Superbird said:


> You're not the one who has the power to completely delete these forums at any given time.


No matter how stupid a thread you make, it will not make me so furious with its existence that I delete the whole forum in a huff. Probably.


----------



## Autumn

when I first joined I was a complete idiot :D dude I even managed to piss butterfree off _now that's a feat_


----------



## MentheLapin

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> when I first joined I was a complete idiot :D dude I even managed to piss butterfree off _now that's a feat_


:o You've piqued my curiosity now.

I remember TCoD having the URL vihaljmur or something to that effect... That was around the time of Mew's Hangout iirc :| I feel so old


----------



## Autumn

Yoshiya Kiryu said:


> :o You've piqued my curiosity now.


I made a sprite thread and got mad at anyone who criticized my sprites. (It was all fair criticism, but I had a ridiculously large ego at the time and would not accept that I was wrong.)


----------



## Tailsy

Superbird said:


> You're not the one who has the power to completely delete these forums at any given time.
> 
> I think most of us think of Butterfree as a "god" or something.


Hey.

I could pull a surskitty and shut it down for half an hour if you push me. >:(


----------



## Green

She could also erufuun us all to death.


----------



## Tailsy

fuun fuun fu~un!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you don't need magical powers to pull down the forums, just the creativity to get a lot of people to post in a single thread.


----------



## Tailsy

... b-but... you don't need creativity to do that! It's easy, lots of people have done it!

SEE: Café of Doom, Forum Games, Clubs


----------



## Not Meowth

Tailsy said:


> What!
> 
> I am totally scarier than Bachurururururu!! :C Why is nobody afraid of _me_?


Maybe because every time there's a discussion about mods being terrifying you show up and tell everyone how totally not scary you are? c:


----------



## Tailsy

Meowth said:


> Maybe because every time there's a discussion about mods being terrifying you show up and tell everyone how totally not scary you are? c:


Well, I'm not scary!

But I'd like to be scary, sometimes... waaah...


----------



## Zuu

surskitty said:


> THAT GIANT REALLY FUCKING AWFUL FF RP I lavasurfed and everything


lavasurfed on the petrified body of a former party member

it was Meche/Mercy and i was a part of this


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, lots of things I remember... lots of things. Deleting of the US vs. World, oh yeah. I was looking at it, reloaded my window, and bam. Gone. Everything blew up! Heh. And of course, that other one thing that  happened around the same time... probably one of my most vivid memories here, to be honest. And one I'd really rather forget.

Anyways! Uh, other than that... I remember when I first joined, in February 2007, creating my first thread. And the whole midget thing with MD, that was amusing, ah. Good times, good times.

All the friends I've met here too. Some of my closest friends come from this place... the PMs I've gotten and sent from a few people. Visitor messages... too many to count. The forum crash when I was really bored and kept reloading the Guest Book every five seconds. That little spark of excitement I'd get when I had a Secret Admirer... A few Coughing Cupboard threads... all the times I've posted in my art thread and used to post in other people's... back in the Golden Days of the RSP RP... there's probably more, but I can't remember it all at once. But I hope to make more memories in the future.


----------



## Flora

Oh, so many:

My strange VM conversations with Mike that reached the point that people ship us. 
Actually, anything involving pairings at all (sorry, Blastoise, I'm sorta almost taken XD)
The one really long PM conversation with Zeph in which he fell into the quote hole and I had to send a billion Magnemite down there (which completely backfired).


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Flower Doll said:


> Actually, anything involving pairings at all (sorry, Blastoise, I'm sorta almost taken XD)


*>:{*

ALSO DID YOU SEX THAT GUY YET?


----------



## Flora

Blastoise said:


> *>:{*
> 
> ALSO DID YOU SEX THAT GUY YET?


SORRY

ALSO NO BECAUSE I NEVER SEE HIM AND PLUS HE'S GAY.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

NO THAT OTHER GUY OR WAS THAT A FERN?

(I also remember when Negrek[?] went to China and brought pictures)


----------



## Flora

Blastoise said:


> NO THAT OTHER GUY OR WAS THAT A FERN?


...what other guy?

If you're talking about who I think you're talking about then...no, I just met him two days ago?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

NO, YEAH, IT WAS THE FERN. SORRY

(Ooh! And when that fiasco with that one forum that hates us happened. And then happened again)


----------



## Tailsy

Cosmo forums? Not that long ago, I don't think... but it wasn't very exciting.


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> ... b-but... you don't need creativity to do that! It's easy, lots of people have done it!
> 
> SEE: Café of Doom, Forum Games, Clubs


but it takes a while :< easiest way to do it: go to Forum Games, post a thread called "Get to 1000 replies in a week!"


----------



## surskitty

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> but it takes a while :< easiest way to do it: go to Forum Games, post a thread called "Get to 1000 replies in a week!"


... get hit for spam, wait for #tcod to go ARE YOU SURE WE CAN'T DELETE FORUM GAMES, watch Butterfree lose faith in half of moderation team again.  ;_____; I missed the anniversary of the last time I killed the forum for half an hour.


----------



## Minish

I remember my endless username changes, like, two/three years ago. :D And my first post in Behind the Avatar (as Yasu) with this photo of me staring at the camera very ominously with all my hair in a massive poofy halo around me. <3

OH OH and secret admirers. I remember it distinctly being the most important thing ever.


----------



## Tailsy

I loved secret admirers! Even though like 90% of mine were just my bros, but WHATEVER it made me feel slightly cool. :'D


----------



## KayKay

I was a member a long time ago. A very, very long time ago.

...

I remember next to nothing.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

one thing that sticks out for me was the fact that blastoise and ryubane(I believe he's starlit ocean now?) greeted me when I first came. And the whole thing with the introduction memes. Oh, and my wedding to Mini Moonwalker that only a handful of people know about. (until now) and new years eve was....eventful, to say the least.


----------



## Superbird

...It's so ironic that I just got the message, "The forum is too busy. Try again later."


----------



## Pwnemon

I got that same message, lol.

Anyhow, the one really fond memory I have is the Legends of the elementals RP. That was awesome. The sequel fell through, but I'm the kind of guy who hates sequels anyhow so not really disappoint.


----------



## ultraviolet

I MISS SECRET ADMIRERS :C

</3


----------



## Pwnemon

Oh right- my first day on the forum led to the creation of the longest thread in the srs bznz forum that's still running.

Y'all get owned.


----------



## Stormecho

x3 Psh, I remember going _crazy_ over Secret Admirers, mostly because I had, like, seven and I only correctly guessed one. Also, people reading my fanfic when it was of far suckier quality on the old forums and suddenly posting like crazy on the thirteenth chapter when I seriously started to kill characters off. 

That one time I actually had the courage to join Mafia, and they chose to lynch me and I won because I was an Alien. :D 

The crazy shenanigans of the RSP, all the really awesome roleplays I joined even if they fizzled... tCoD gave me loads of fond memories. <3 The sheer, infectious enthusiasm of the NaNo thread and the sudden influx of joy and anticipation as B/W info was leaked... 

Hey you - yeah, everyone on this forum. You are awesome. <3 *hugs*


----------



## MentheLapin

Starlit Ocean said:


> My most memorable TCoD moment was during this summer when reading through the LGBT thread (The old one, before it became the QUILTBAG society) and I was suddenly hit by the realization that I'm bi. And then there was the whole emotional fiasco I went through right after that about it and some of you awesome people helped pull me back together. (In a couple of Coughing Cupboard threads)


Basically this

And Starlit helped me through it. Never really got the chance to thank you for it, so... thank you extremely :)

And was Secret Admirers that thing years ago where you could have a mutual admiration or something?


----------



## Clover

ultraviolet said:


> I MISS SECRET ADMIRERS :C


I would very much appreciate the arcade back, honestly. I was top ten in the helicopter game and when I got the breakout trophy next to my name, I couldn't stop grinning all day.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Re: secret admirers: no.

If you really admired me then you'd respect me enough not to spam my PM/email inbox with meaningless messages automatically generated by the board.

Good riddance.


----------



## MentheLapin

Midnight said:


> I would very much appreciate the arcade back, honestly. I was top ten in the helicopter game and when I got the breakout trophy next to my name, I couldn't stop grinning all day.


OH GOD YES THE ARCADE. I loved Chopper :3

Does anybody know why they disappeared?


----------



## Autumn

I WANT SECRET ADMIRERS BACK ; ; I don't care what you have to say about it secret admirers was the best thing ever


----------



## Superbird

...What was the arcade?


----------



## Autumn

*waves cane* all you young'uns who don't know what TCoD of old was like >:/


----------



## Tailsy

I know what TCoDf of old-old was like, so I win! /smacks everything with a stick

/... is blind


----------



## Autumn

I don't think you would have liked it very much if _I_ had been on TCoD of old-old. I would have permanently lowered everyone's IQ with my utter stupidity. I probably would've gotten banned at some point too. x3


----------



## Aisling

Meeting like all of my online friends that I still have! And all my crappy spriting threads... and um... oh! Reputation. All the butthurt about the reputation was hilarious to watch. I miss the controversies this forum used to have, it's too peaceful anymore. D: I've never been a part of any of them and I don't think I've ever made any enemies here either, but I loved to watch that stuff.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Alraune said:


> my crappy spriting threads


D:

Nuuuuuuu! Alraune you make amazing sprites! Or wait are you referring to very old ones.


----------



## Aisling

Squornshellous Beta said:


> D:
> 
> Nuuuuuuu! Alraune you make amazing sprites! Or wait are you referring to very old ones.


Yeah, mostly my old ones. I thought I was the shit when I was 12. :p


----------



## SonicNintendo

Well it didn't start on here, it started on the Psypokes forums (don't do it guys, just don't) when I sprited.  I was one of the most popular spriters there and had a constant flow of orders coming in.  Then "the incident" happened and some snitch told and they banned me (it wasn't anything huge, don't get yourself in a twist) for not crediting pokecharms for the trainer cards (even though it blatantly says on the bottom "make your own: pokecharms.com").

So then I came here and sprited for a month.

Now I have a Mac and can't :(


----------



## Superbird

You can still sprite on a mac. I do.


----------



## Aobaru

I vaguely remember Secret Admirers! I would always get so excited when I got a notification from the forums saying someone was my secret admirer ;-; Good memories.


----------



## Furiianda

*A bit of both*

Oh boy!
I remember many sprite threads, alone or with friends, and screwing up the judgement of the sprite competition that one time and getting yelled at, hur hur hur.
Oh, and I remember the time when Tangelafan started making those comics and... seriously offended like everyone on the forum. EVERYONE. Duuuude.
I remember painfully long hours making Meta Knight-related sprites for display on the forums... oh maaaan.
And one time even started to make a sprite comic with Nate! :D Where is Nate, I gotta capture him in a sack and drag him back over here. WHO'S WITH ME

I remember being owned in a bunch of arguments with Butterfree... (my best friend at this time was a super harsh art critic type who encouraged me to pick at everything I saw! and of course there was that one time I read some fic and posted some insulting things about it in the wrong feedback thread, OOPS.)
I remember feeling sorry for all the banned people over the years too... you know, I used to talk to creepy_lizard (or creepy_kecleon, which did he use here?) a lot over MSN after that big fiasco at the forums, and he was a pretty OK dude!

I remember writing a 3014 word post in the coughing cupboard when this guy at school uh, turned me down. And feeling better when people came in and posted to comfort me (:
And I vaguely remember lots of RPs I was in on Invisionfree and how I got annoyed because of the time zone changes.
OH! And that time... with Light Mightyena... and how we though she was gonna leave... that thread was looong... so very long. Er, I mean, both of them...! And the signatures with the protests? Aaah, yeah.

I remember the time I had a big argument with Alraune and felt really sad about everything for like, ever, too... ):
And I remember all the times you guys made crummy jokes about Australia, AND I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE.


I love you guys!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: A bit of both*



Furiianda said:


> Oh, and I remember the time when Tangelafan started making those comics and... seriously offended like everyone on the forum. EVERYONE. Duuuude.


OH GOD even thinking about that makes me want to slam my face on a desk. We were all so terrible.


----------



## Spoon

I remember when there was the guest posting board and Larissa made a "Guess which member this is" thread in there. I think I used the name Quãy, and was ridiculously happy when no one was able to guess who I was. (Even though I only had, uh,  about twenty posts.)

 When I first joined, my posts made very little sense. Heck, I don't even understand most of them now. Notheless, it still made me sad when I tried to get approved to view the Debating Hall and Coughing Cupboard on IF and was denied for that very reason.

 I do remember how fun it was to mess around in Forum Games. My favorite one was "Lie About the Above Poster" and it had the most ridiculous and amusing stuff ever in it. <3~

 Oh, and when I made the second Obsessive Scribblers, which is the one now in the Artist Lounge, and it exploded with activity. That was great fun. <3~


----------



## Murkrow

Spoon said:


> I do remember how fun it was to mess around in Forum Games. My favorite one was "Lie About the Above Poster" and it had the most ridiculous and amusing stuff ever in it. <3~


Indeed, it was quite fun.

(Would edit out the typos and grammatical errors but the thread is locked D:)


----------



## SonicNintendo

Superbird said:


> You can still sprite on a mac. I do.


What program?


----------



## Superbird

I use GIMP. When I had Windows XP I used Paint.NET.


----------



## Clover

Some names I remember from the distant past... Lady of Flames, Freezipop, Nidokingu, that guy who something something army? who might also have been nidokingu-- no wait Fluffy Gryphon that was it.

but the 'past usernames' thread reminded me of how much I forgot, so.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Superbird said:


> I use GIMP. When I had Windows XP I used Paint.NET.


Eh, I can wait till I'm on a PC.  I had XP and used MS Paint.


----------



## surskitty

Why would you use MS Paint?


----------



## Pwnemon

Just "Buy" Photoshop.

or buy it, if that's your preference.


----------



## Green

What's wrong with MS Paint?


----------



## Autumn

It's generally not as good as some of the other paint programs out there :C for one thing it doesn't have layers. (the inclusion of layers was a blessing when I started trying to sprite on my Mac.)


----------



## Green

What in god's name do you need layers for?


----------



## Autumn

you know how in MS Paint if you put part of a sprite in front of another sprite and then click off, if you try to move that part then you move everything behind it as well? yeah well with layers you can adjust how you want it to look as many times as you want before putting the sprite together. I've made a number of scratch sprites recently which would've been impossible without the use of layers and opacity. :3

also, you can undo things more than three times.


----------



## Superbird

For one, layers are EXTREMELY useful for splicing. And though Scratch Spriting can be easily done without, I have done many resize+transparent pixel-overs of things, including revamps, and layers are a godsend in those situations.

Plus, they let you make animated .gifs.

EDIT: Wait, only undoing three actions? Geez! I've had situations where I literally go back a full 50 or 60. @_@


----------



## Flora

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> also, you can undo things more than three times.


That problem's only on older versions of Paint anyway; my Vista's Paint program goes back to ten.


----------



## Green

That's why you copy the image and part onto the canvas so you can experiment? 3:


----------



## surskitty

It's kind of annoying to have to do that, though.


----------



## Green

To other people, maybe.


----------



## Aisling

I use MS Paint for Spriting.

/end
(jk)



Furiianda said:


> Oh boy!
> I remember many sprite threads, alone or with friends, and screwing up the judgement of the sprite competition that one time and getting yelled at, hur hur hur.


oh yeah! The Meta Knight had too many colors or something and Butterfree didn't believe you actually color it or something like that.



> Oh, and I remember the time when Tangelafan started making those comics and... seriously offended like everyone on the forum. EVERYONE. Duuuude.


Don't remember this, but I kind of remember a flash Tangelafan made once with Butterfree and... uh... Fluffy Gryphon, as an easter egg in a diner or something? and it had Dancing Queen sped up really fast in it! Or something



> OH! And that time... with Light Mightyena... and how we though she was gonna leave... that thread was looong... so very long. Er, I mean, both of them...! And the signatures with the protests? Aaah, yeah.


Those threads were so epically stupid and dramatic :p And considering the guy, in the end her mom probably was doing the right thing, in hindsight



> I remember the time I had a big argument with Alraune and felt really sad about everything for like, ever, too... ):


I really honestly don't remember this D: I don't really remember any "big arguments" I've had with anybody online (well, except for one person), not counting theological arguments or something, even though those weren't really... all that big either.



Also Lady of Flames was hilarious. :[ Don't remember much about Freeziepop except that she liked Cradily a lot and apparently turned heel and got banned


----------



## SonicNintendo

St. Christopher said:


> What's wrong with MS Paint?


I learned how to sprite with MS Paint from a website I found awhile ago (I don't have the link anymore).

My avatar's from Paint, all the stuff in my album's from Paint.  My Gym Badge (Crystal League, check it out!) was scratched from Paint.

So there, haters.


----------



## surskitty

SonicNintendo said:


> I learned how to sprite with MS Paint from a website I found awhile ago (I don't have the link anymore).
> 
> My avatar's from Paint, all the stuff in my album's from Paint.  My Gym Badge (Crystal League, check it out!) was scratched from Paint.
> 
> So there, haters.


No one's saying you can't sprite in MSPaint.  It's just silly to do so when there are much better alternatives.

For a while I was the person stubbornly using MSPaint but it's kind of silly to spend minutes instead of seconds recolouring things.  It also sucked whenever my scrollwheel malfunctioned and then there was a huge line through the file that ctrl+z couldn't undo.

ETA: http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/3572/pkmnrainbowblue.png This literally took me less than thirty seconds.  I used this as a base; Zhorken did that with the power of imagemagick in less than twenty minutes.  And no, that's not meant to be all the way blue.


----------



## Furiianda

Ah yeah! :D Those flash things he started to make just a while before he left...



SonicNintendo said:


> I learned how to sprite with MS Paint from a website I found awhile ago (I don't have the link anymore).
> 
> My avatar's from Paint, all the stuff in my album's from Paint.  My Gym Badge (Crystal League, check it out!) was scratched from Paint.
> 
> So there, haters.


And to think you could've done all that without straining your eyes so much... ):
(seriously, in my experience, to work accurately with pixel art in paint you often have to squint, lean forward, etc. because of the crappy zoom, and this is REALLY REALLY BAD. Other programs let you zoom much more than you would ever need to!)

And really, why defend paint so much? These suggestions to use another program are made with the best intentions for you. Paint is simple, sure, great for little kids to learn how to use software or something... but if you want to do your work faster, and easier, you should consider downloading some of this nice _free software_ such as the GIMP or Paint.net. (: Basically, what surskitty said.

I'm trying to think of a good reason why you wouldn't want to use something other than paint... do you have a really old computer or anything? Or maybe you do some spriting on other computers that you can't install software? Or do you just want to be cool and different... uh.


----------



## Wargle

I sprite in MSPaint for the challenge, fun and small amount of pride it gives me to know how to use a comp for something other than TCoD


----------



## SonicNintendo

MS Paint isn't a huge challenge (you know, if you're not scratch spriting), the difficulty's just dependent upon the complexity of the sprite (for recolors).  It's tough when you start or haven't sprited in awhile, but it's like anything else.  And it depends on the OS: Windows XP/Vista's Paint was a lot more spriter-friendly than 7, IMO.

As for why I used Paint, it's just because it's what I learned on and I'm not one to change easily.  Typical, stubborn me.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> also, you can undo things more than three times.


... my MS paint can go back up to like, twelve times. (kind of a random number, huh?)


----------



## Faust

Oh......I'm going to regret this bump, but who could forget _*Furret's famous Rugrat's porn story?*_


----------



## Tailsy

Oh, that one he posted to see if he would actually get banned. Good times.


----------



## Superbird

...Did he actually get banned?


----------



## boss

Superbird said:


> ...Did he actually get banned?


hasn't he been banned thousands of times? i don't remember anything he did mattering...


----------



## Tailsy

He did, in fact, get banned for it.


----------



## boss

is he still around btw? i remember he had a gay crush on me. uhhhh he's always changing accounts or something right?


----------



## Tailsy

Don't think he's around at the moment! I mean, I see him on Facebook so he's not jumped off a bridge or something. afaik he's not on here at the moment.

Although I can't keep track of his name changes. 8|


----------



## Lili

I'm pretty sure everyone remembers their days as a noob on this site none too fondly.  Well, I sure do.


----------



## Aobaru

I remember being anti-gay on here and then going through puberty and realizing I was bi :o


----------



## Pwnemon

Not necessarily on this forum but on another which first introduced me to the internet this _funny_ guy (he actually is funny but this pissed me off) responded to a perfectly normal post by digging up one of my threads from my first few months on the forum and C/Ping a portion of it. I was like 'UGUUUU SO EMBARRASSED"


----------



## boss

Pwnemon said:


> responded to a perfectly normal post by digging up one of my threads from my first few months on the forum and C/Ping a portion of it. I was like 'UGUUUU SO EMBARRASSED"


haha, that's the best response to anything. finding old embarrassing posts. FAVORITE PAST-TIME

umm does floop still exist? sorry, all these name changes. oh oh yeah why is altmer banned? this is quickly becoming "keep me up to date with the forums."

does anyone remember when jolty got demodded? i can't remember the circumstances behind it. something about her swearing too much


----------



## surskitty

boss said:


> umm does floop still exist?


possibly

I don't answer to that, though.  surskitty or daikonpan or enekoiru.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

enekoiru said:


> possibly
> 
> I don't answer to that, though.  surskitty or daikonpan or enekoiru.


do you still answer to enekokoromori?


----------



## Pwnemon

boss said:


> haha, that's the best response to anything. finding old embarrassing posts. FAVORITE PAST-TIME


He wasn't even responding to me. I was just like "lol what crack is this kid smoking" and then i went "hey this looks familiar" and then i went "oh shit i'm such a noob."


----------



## Tarvos

I returned, Boss.


----------



## Furiianda

boss said:


> oh oh yeah why is altmer banned? this is quickly becoming "keep me up to date with the forums."


Uhm, I took a look a while back, and I think that... there was a thread about the rampant elitism on the forums, or whatever that was (it was a big issue) a year or two back, I think that Altmer massively flamed the thread or something and got banned for it. *shrug*

Also CHECK OUT WHAT I FOUND IN THAT LOCKED THREAD NOBODY SEEMS TO CARE ABOUT
:3c if anyone remembers that! Funny the site's still up, but too bad only one or two of the flash files still work. Eep!


----------



## boss

Tarvos said:


> I returned, Boss.


oh right, yeah i found you after i made that post. i was too lazy to edit though. whatever!

rampant elitism on these forums? _no way._


----------



## Tarvos

NEVER IN A THOUSAND YEARS.

Yeah, I misbehaved, got banned, and rejoined when the forums changed host I think.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I remember adoptables. They were fun. Then, old forum went boom.

Also, I remember my long discussion in the lolcat bible thread. That discussion went on far longer than it needed too... I was such a n00b back then, too.


----------



## Phantom

I remember the /me phase. Where a large number of the members were talking in the third person.. all the time.


----------



## Conrad

Man, I remember that whole rep system. And the admirer system. Not a fan of the former, but the latter was just awesome. I grinned with glee every time I got an admirer match. Which wasn't very often but shut up.


----------



## boss

didn't they get rid of the rep/admire system because of whiny babies who couldn't handle it? NOT POPULAR ON THE INTERNET WAAA


----------



## surskitty

rep system existed as a way for me to collect all the shiny squares

there was no other point

merely for me to get shiny squares


also the secret admirer system kept being abused by people who wanted to know who their admirers were so they'd just +admire everyone


----------



## Bombsii

Am I genuinely the only one who misses having Celestial Blade and Terry.T around?

They were fuuuuuuun~


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Rep system what is this


----------



## boss

i miss lady-of-flames..................


----------



## Tailsy

Tailsy said:


> rep system existed as a way for me to collect all the shiny squares
> 
> there was no other point
> 
> merely for me to get shiny squares


I was only with you for your shiny squares.


----------



## surskitty

surskitty said:


> I was only with you for your shiny squares.


i legit went ;~; at that i don't know what this means


----------



## KMew

Lots of memories here, mostly from when I was retarded because a majority of my time here was when I was like ~12 and under. Anyway! I remember I got an infraction and it was the end of the world, rep (and the constant whining - pretty sure I bitched about it too, though, haha), hahaha oh god when I was a mod to have access to some forum to set some stupid thing up and I was all "LOOK AT ME I'D BE A GOOD MOD" ... oh, wow, I was really annoying.


----------



## surskitty

Yeah, you were, but so were the rest of us.  ... Except for opal.  Goddammit opal.


----------



## Tailsy

opal is probably one of those brains you find floating in fluid in a scientist's office.


----------



## boss

probably because opal is like 35 but i digress


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Bombsii said:


> Am I genuinely the only one who misses having Celestial Blade and Terry.T around?
> 
> They were fuuuuuuun~


Yeah they were _hilarious_


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Rep system what is this


Come on guys I wanna know ;.;


----------



## Tailsy

It was a system where surskitty collected all the shiny boxes. And I loved eir for it.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

How did one get these shiny boxes?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Reputation systems are things where users would give other users +reps (in which case you liked them) or -reps (in which case you disliked them).

Probably led to a lot of drama here.


----------



## surskitty

You collected the shiny boxes by befriending one of the main people who were questing to drive certain members' reputations as far down as possible.


----------



## Jolty

Bombsii said:


> Am I genuinely the only one who misses having Celestial Blade and Terry.T around?
> 
> They were fuuuuuuun~


Terry T is a meme at the other forum I go to lmfao

and omg I keep missing Celestial Blade every time he comes back
I love the dude he is my hero


I remember rep
I only ever got it upped when I made slightly amusing posts that served no purpose


----------



## Karkat Vantas

What happened to Terry? Is he still alive?

From my experience with them, +reps are rarely ever given to posts that show intelligence, and typically given to stupid funny shit.


----------



## Autumn

Jolty said:


> Terry T is a meme at the other forum I go to lmfao


what. is he somewhere else too. i want to see this


----------



## Harlequin

oh terry t, lol

I remember the adoptables Butterfree made before. Never used them by they were there! Admiring people, oh god I remember that, too.

AND THE BOXES <3 the boxes were so great. I remember one 1 +rep from surskitty would send you to like the top of the list. <3ed my rep.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I absolutely hated that rep system. Never did like boxes.

Terry T. was funny. Got boring quickly, but he was funny.


----------



## Aisling

Bombsii said:


> Am I genuinely the only one who misses having Celestial Blade and Terry.T around?
> 
> They were fuuuuuuun~


Wasn't Celestial Blade Turbo? Why do we keep calling him Celestial Blade?



boss said:


> i miss lady-of-flames..................


Same here, shit was as _hilarious_ (if we're thinking of the same person, suddenly I am full of doubt)


----------



## Conrad

Hey, what ever happened to Sireafi or LadyofFlames, anyway? They used to post here _all the time_ and now I don't see them around anymore. Did they just move on, or is it those darn name changes again?


----------



## boss

Spike said:


> (if we're thinking of the same person, suddenly I am full of doubt)


no we're thinking of the same person!


----------



## shy ♡

Conrad said:


> Hey, what ever happened to Sireafi or LadyofFlames, anyway? They used to post here _all the time_ and now I don't see them around anymore. Did they just move on, or is it those darn name changes again?


Sireafi moved on, though he comes back every once in a while to make 1-2 posts (and promises he'll stay but _he never does_ >|).


----------



## Ether's Bane

boss said:


> does anyone remember when jolty got demodded? i can't remember the circumstances behind it. something about *him* swearing too much


Fixed.


----------



## Jolty

boss said:


> does anyone remember when jolty got demodded? i can't remember the circumstances behind it. something about him swearing too much


holy crap replying to a post from a month ago 
also Effercon is awesome for fixing it :')

anyway I got demodded because I flipped my shit at Deretto (who remembers /him/ by the way?) for personal reasons and not forum reasons, which is not something a mod should be doing

and then sometime later I also got banned for a year for doing it again

...I think that's how it went down anyway :B


edit: OH AND LADY OF FLAMES yeah I still see her about here and there. She seems to not be an annoying little pleb any more. Lmao after she left TCOD us guys at JJHF got her for ages. Shit was ridiculous, man


----------



## spaekle

The last time I saw Lady-Of-Flames was a couple of years ago on Serebii, she'd PMed me because she recognized my username. She seemed like she'd matured a hell of a lot then. 

Man, has no one mentioned desolater's 86 thousand accounts yet?  That shit was amazing too. I remember I was such an understanding care bear back then that I sent him this heartfelt message convincing him to try and better himself. 

Actually I remember being one of the people who stood up for LoF all the time too. :| 

and Terry T hahahahaha, tell me we still have that poetry thread. Those were masterpieces. And I seem to remember something else about him, like, rating people's voices out of 10 in the "post your voice thread" and people getting pissed at him for that.


----------



## Byrus

...Anyone from the conforum era remember the drama with Zetasimleader and his creepy crush on Shadow? It just randomly popped into my head and I'm starting to think it was some kind of fever dream.

Too bad the conforums version of TCOD is gone. Now I won't be able to look back at the hilariously awful posts I made when I was younger.


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle said:


> and Terry T hahahahaha, tell me we still have that poetry thread.


http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=374


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Dear lord, what _dont_ I remember?

Let's see, I joined Invisionfree and was generally a huge twit. I thought being random was hilarious. Kratos Aurion or something like that wanted to help me on my site and I thought it was the _best thing ever_ because they were cool and I actually still have their little bit on my site. <3

The move from Invisionfree to vBulletin. What a huge deal!

Reputation, that was the best. I remember once I had negative reputation and I was like "wtf for _what_" and then Furret went through every post in the forum and gave some people positive rep and I was like "aww <3".

Secret admirer, I think I had two. I was flattered but I never admired anyone back.

Lady of Flames, I remember that because of Butterfree's livejournal. Also, Celestial Blade/SuperMegaTurbowtf and his general lulziness.

That time when the forum was deleted and I was like "bgubfrashb NO."

Apparently there was some drama with the crushes thread.

Shiva64, she was awesome. ):


----------



## Tailsy

Byrus said:


> ...Anyone from the conforum era remember the drama with Zetasimleader and his creepy crush on Shadow? It just randomly popped into my head and I'm starting to think it was some kind of fever dream.
> 
> Too bad the conforums version of TCOD is gone. Now I won't be able to look back at the hilariously awful posts I made when I was younger.


LOL OH MY GOD I REMEMBER THAT

Fuck that was creepy as shit, looking back on it. D:


----------



## Ether's Bane

Oh yeah, this was from the ASB awards of 2006, when we were only nominating categories.



			
				me said:
			
		

> I nominate myself for Best Battler!


*facepalm*


----------



## Autumn

I remember godmodding in one of Mewkaza's RPs and not understanding why everyone was suddenly getting pissed at me. D:


----------



## Munchkin

I remember my old ASB team right before the forum crash =,(

... as well as the way ASB used to function. I used to memorize the old formulas for damage/energy and such =/

And I miss the time when I was a ref and had a business and actually earned decent money =(


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Remember Pwnemon? Man, he sure was cool.


----------



## Tailsy

Karkat Vantas said:


> Remember Pwnemon? Man, he sure was cool.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

surskitty said:


>


huh


----------



## Tailsy

It's hilarious, honest.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I agree, Pwnemon was pretty hilarious! He sure made the debate board fun...

Why can't we unban him again


----------



## Flora

I remember somebody shipping me and Blastoise on the Shippings thread. And Blastoise joking that we were canon.

I told a couple of my friends irl about that, but apparently it got really messed up in   a couple brains; a friend (who didn't actually hear about this) was going all "SIX HUNDRED MILES" probably because another friend was complaining about never seeing her boyfriend, and _that _friend's boyfriend just said "Is that the distance between you and that kid from Louisiana?" 

I actually had to stifle a laugh before correcting him that a) it was Alabama, b) it was me, and c) that was a joke.


----------



## Adriane

Karkat Vantas said:


> I agree, Pwnemon was pretty hilarious! He sure made the debate board fun...
> 
> Why can't we unban him again


He managed to accumulate 50 points in a small timeframe. Once you hit 50, you're gone.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Flower Doll said:


> I remember somebody shipping me and Blastoise on the Shippings thread. And Blastoise joking that we were canon.
> 
> I told a couple of my friends irl about that, but apparently it got really messed up in   a couple brains; a friend (who didn't actually hear about this) was going all "SIX HUNDRED MILES" probably because another friend was complaining about never seeing her boyfriend, and _that _friend's boyfriend just said "Is that the distance between you and that kid from Louisiana?"
> 
> I actually had to stifle a laugh before correcting him that a) it was Alabama, b) it was me, and c) that was a joke.


IT WAS ALL A JOKE TO YOU?

Hmmph. Louisiana, never heard something so ridiculous in my life.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Alvyren said:


> He managed to accumulate 50 points in a small timeframe. Once you hit 50, you're gone.


Oh, I know that. Why can't we just let all that slide?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Because those are the rules, and because he was an insensitive, thickheaded moron who never thought before he posted.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Because he was an insensitive, thickheaded moron who never thought before he posted.


But that was what made him so fun!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

That was what made him so aggravating, and what made people detest being around him. He was anything but fun.


----------



## Mai

I don't think he'd _want_ to come back after reading this thread...


----------



## Tailsy

Well that's just as well then, since he's banned anyway.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Oh yeah, I just remembered something else: the Salazard's Den fiasco of 2007.

Basically, what happened was this: A bunch of us from TCOD (myself included) were sick and tired of the way things were going here, and we all happened to be members of Salazard's Den, so someone made a thread about TCOD there, and we basically took it in turns to rag on the forum. Eventually, MD (who was a mod there) called us all out and locked the thread.

One more thing: is there anyone else here now who was part of it?


----------



## Black Yoshi

I keep remembering the Rack Shackle Pack. As much mediocrity as there was in the ridiculous number of OOC posts, the characters were so very lovable. Then it went down the gutter with one of the most unbelievably over-exagerated arguments I've ever seen.

Makes me sad, thinking how we never even got halfway done.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Wow, I can't believe I never mentioned everything I posted ever up to about 2009-ish?

Seriously 10/11/12 year-old me, why must you embarrass me? And I thought all of my stupidity had been lost to the forum crash...

Also, that one time I got infracted for flaming on one of Turbo's many fanfic reposts. GJ, me.

EDIT: Also, that Period thread where every female member on tCoD bitched about their periods with the power of TMI. Except Tailsy (I think), who was perfectly fine.


----------



## Phantom

hopeandjoy said:


> Wow, I can't believe I never mentioned everything I posted ever up to about 2009-ish?
> 
> Seriously 10/11/12 year-old me, why must you embarrass me? And I thought all of my stupidity had been lost to the forum crash...
> 
> Also, that one time I got infracted for flaming on one of Turbo's many fanfic reposts. GJ, me.


I know the feeling; my younger self makes me cringe. 

I remember that I didn't understand how a siggy worked so I posted a charizard sprite in every post and thinking it was the same thing.*facepalm* I remember Butterfree telling me not to do that; in my introduction thread.

Anyone remember the Wolf Clan? Loved that club.

And that is a totally worthy infraction. (not that I support flaming :p)


----------



## Zora of Termina

hopeandjoy said:


> EDIT: Also, that Period thread where every female member on tCoD bitched about their periods with the power of TMI. Except Tailsy (I think), who was perfectly fine.


I don't believe I ever posted in that thread.
Though /now/, I would given the opportunity.

EDIT: ...Oh wait. Yeah I did.
past self why do you sound like such a right twat


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

hopeandjoy said:


> EDIT: Also, that Period thread where every female member on tCoD bitched about their periods with the power of TMI. Except Tailsy (I think), who was perfectly fine.


I don't remember this at all, so I probably didn't post in it.

EDIT: Of course, I did! I never remember anything. I posted far too many times, I'd say.  I wouldn't post in it at all if it were now.

I do remember, however, one thread about... morning bones or something. The Distaff Counterpart of this supposed period thread where these guys were talking about boners or something.


----------



## Tailsy

hopeandjoy said:


> EDIT: Also, that Period thread where every female member on tCoD bitched about their periods with the power of TMI. Except Tailsy (I think), who was perfectly fine.


lol I remember this. All I will say is _good times_.


----------



## Autumn

Black Yoshi said:


> I keep remembering the Rack Shackle Pack.


I REMEMBER THAT

I WAS NEVER IN IT BUT I REMEMBER THAT LIKE HALF THE FORUM WAS AND EVERYONE HAD IN THEIR SIGS AND I WAS ALL LIKE "WHY IS THIS RP SO SPECIAL"

... I never did find out. xD


----------



## hopeandjoy

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I REMEMBER THAT
> 
> I WAS NEVER IN IT BUT I REMEMBER THAT LIKE HALF THE FORUM WAS AND EVERYONE HAD IN THEIR SIGS AND I WAS ALL LIKE "WHY IS THIS RP SO SPECIAL"
> 
> ... I never did find out. xD


It's a secret to everyone.

I was at the very beginning, but almost immediately I slipped into Hope-laziness.

I have a _very special_ kind of lurking.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I REMEMBER THAT
> 
> I WAS NEVER IN IT BUT I REMEMBER THAT LIKE HALF THE FORUM WAS AND EVERYONE HAD IN THEIR SIGS AND I WAS ALL LIKE "WHY IS THIS RP SO SPECIAL"
> 
> ... I never did find out. xD


Looking back, the plot itself was pretty generic for a Pokemon RP. I'm not really certain myself what made it as popular as it was, even though I was _in_ it.
I think it was the combination of coming back after the forum crash, the characters we used and some of the side-plots toward the beginning.

I don't really understand how a ton of hiatuses didn't kill it before that fight did.
Now that I think about it... I don't _really_ regret a lot of it... that first little spat gave me one of the best things that's ever happened to me, and I like the canon that a few of us have set up _now_ better than I like the one in the RP back then. 

Although on the other hand... Nothing ever really got _that_ far again. Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing really depends on who you are.


On that note, some of my particular favorite TCoD memories came right toward the beginning of this edition to the forums. Am I the only one who remembers that thread about auto-flush toilets?
How about that... I dunno what it was, like a story or some sort of pseudo roleplay in Butterfree's visitor messages. There's a thread on it all the way back in the annals of the Insanity forum.


----------



## surskitty

Eh, back in IF me and two other people kept an rp going for 2000 posts.  It was really awful.  ... but fun.


----------



## Dannichu

I've been here for absolutely _ages_ and remember basically nothing. I mean, there are people who I liked who've gone now, but I don't remember and (to my knowledge) have never been part of any drama, or really anything noteworthy at all.

The time when everyone had blinking Tales of Symphonia icons? I got nothing.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm fairly sure there was an RP that Light Mightyena started that almost finished - but nobody wanted it to end so they just stopped posting. Sad, really.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Dannichu said:


> The time when everyone had blinking Tales of Symphonia icons? I got nothing.


Remember Kai's upside down avatars? Seemed like everyone had one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Distaff Counterpart of this supposed period thread where these guys


DISTAFF :(

I am amused that distaves are also called rocks, though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

sreservoir said:


> DISTAFF :(
> 
> I am amused that distaves are also called rocks, though.


Distaff. Although I realize now that I misused it. It's for a female counterpart. It's actually Spear Counterpart.


----------



## ultraviolet

Karkat Vantas said:


> Remember Kai's upside down avatars? Seemed like everyone had one.


I had an unnatural hate of those that I was never fully able to explain.


----------



## spaekle

I remember this one "TMI thread" where everyone filled out this long survey about sexual orientation/fetishes/people they've slept with/how they masturbate/etc. And the Dirty Little Secrets thread. 

lol the Rack Shackle Pack. I got that it was some RP about pokemon sparkledogs and that was about it.


----------



## ultraviolet

I remember the rack shackle pack! and I was part of it for all of five posts or something and then when I decided I didn't want to do it anymore I had to post a thingy in-thread. it was stupid.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> I remember this one "TMI thread" where everyone filled out this long survey about sexual orientation/fetishes/people they've slept with/how they masturbate/etc.


Jeez, this was when I was like _twelve_. I was so confused.


----------



## Phantom

I remember that TMI thread! I clicked on it once and the first post I read was something about masturbation... I switched pages rather quickly after that. Thing was there were sooo many posts in that thread.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

:o is that thread still readable
I want to see it


----------



## Zora of Termina

Squornshellous Beta said:


> :o is that thread still readable
> I want to see it


Pre-forum crash. No longer existent.

...I kinda miss those old survey threads. If only to re-take them and see just how much I've changed from the first time.


----------



## surskitty

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> I remember this one "TMI thread" where everyone filled out this long survey about sexual orientation/fetishes/people they've slept with/how they masturbate/etc.


I'm pretty sure I'm the one who posted that.


----------



## Tailsy

You utterly debauched _dog_, surskitailsy!


----------



## surskitty

It was only like ten questions!  I thought I would preempt all of the other stupid tmi threads!  Sadly I didn't know that "How many nipples do you have?" needed to be listed.


----------



## Minish

... I liked it.


----------



## Tailsy

Well, it certainly is an important query. Some people could be almost at dog-level and they wouldn't have known without your thread.


----------



## nastypass

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> I remember this one "TMI thread" where everyone filled out this long survey about sexual orientation/fetishes/people they've slept with/how they masturbate/etc. And the Dirty Little Secrets thread.


_must resist urge to find this thread and revive it_


----------



## Tailsy

I think it was pre-vB forum crash, so uh, good luck with that. Could definitely go about reviving it though.


----------



## DeadAccount

I have many memories of the forums, few of which have been touched upon in this thread. But I mostly remember how angry I was about everyone. I've picked fights with Turbo, Tangelafan, Lady of Flames. As long as they were slightly annoying I exploded. I'm surprised I've never been banned for all of my flaming but I did get an infraction once for telling Furret he was an ass and was the worst mod ever.


----------



## ultraviolet

I liked that TMI thread! :D


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

If anyone wants to revive it they have my support. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane

Charatone said:


> I have many memories of the forums, few of which have been touched upon in this thread. But I mostly remember how angry I was about everyone. I've picked fights with Turbo, Tangelafan, Lady of Flames. As long as they were slightly annoying I exploded. I'm surprised I've never been banned for all of my flaming but I did get an infraction once for telling Furret he was an ass and was the worst mod ever.


O.O

DUDE, I REMEMBER YOU! I thought I'd NEVER see you back here again!

You are a _fucking legend_ of TCOD.

(For those who weren't here in February 2007, THIS IS THE GUY WHO GOT TCOD'S ONE MILLIONTH HIT. BOW DOWN.)


----------



## Autumn

FFFFFF I REMEMBER THAT NOW
haha that was awesome


----------



## -Chris-

I know that no one has posted in this thread since July, but it seemed like the most appropriate place to put this.

I was looking through some old folders on my computer and came across this picture made by Jolty.  I find it humorous and interesting.


----------



## Jolty

and i found that monstrosity in my photobucket 2 days ago holy god

...i remember every single person on there
and 2 of them are still my bffs


----------



## -Chris-

I remember almost everyone in the picture... though there are two or three that I don't even have vague memories of.  I remember everyone else quite well.  

I saved the picture to my computer on October 3, 2004.  It's hard to believe it was that long ago.


----------



## Furiianda

Very nice find, Chris. (And welcome back! ((: )
It's cute how even your current avatar really resembles your picture on there...


----------



## Phantom

Wow, there are some usernames I haven't seen in a while!


----------



## -Chris-

Furiianda said:


> Very nice find, Chris. (And welcome back! ((: )
> It's cute how even your current avatar really resembles your picture on there...


Hey Furiianda!  

This probably was the avatar I had at the time, it is another old image I found on my computer a while ago.  I believe Butterfree made it for me in  2003 or so.


----------



## Byrus

Oh hey, I remember those avatars. She was taking requests back on the conforums version of Mew's Hangout right? I remember getting one with the gold version Houndoom sprite. I think this was the sprite, although it doesn't have the border. They were pretty nice avs actually.

Also whoa, I'm in that Jolty pic, ha ha. I've always wondered where Melthree got to, I think her forums were the first I ever joined.


----------



## -Chris-

Hey Byrus!

That's right, Butterfree made those for people for the brief time that the Mew's Hangout forums were on conforums.

I believe I was a member of Melthree's forum as well.  In fact, I feel like that's where I first met you.  Melthree was a cool person, I have no idea what ever happened to her.  She had a cool website too.


----------

